# Engineers Oz Skills Assessments



## bstack10 (May 15, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I must get my skilled employed of 12 months assessed by engineers australia.

Little background on my situation 
Worked for Company A as a Systems Engineer for 3 months
Worked for Company B as Electrical Project Engineer for 8 months 
Currently working for Company C as a Systems Engineer for 3 months 

Just wondering has anybody had work skills assessed what kind of detail do Engineers Oz go into 

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sherdills (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear 
Please visit EA website for migration skill assesment. It has complete details what they are looking at. I have gone thru the process and exactly followed the instructions they have provided. Its not difficult; but u have to be very careful in completing all required formalities. Otherwise, the process will get a delay. The assesser might not be from ur field of work.


----------



## bstack10 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I have looked at the EA website and the requirements seem straight forward.

My concern is that I hope to go for my PR as a Electrical Engineer as I have a BEng in Electrical Engineering and have worked considerable amount of my experience is a as a Electrical Engineer.

My fear is that I will be classified as a Systems Engineer or my work experience wont be counted from my time as a systems engineer.

Any thoughts on this ?

In your situation did you work in the same proffesion for all your jobs or have you mixed it up a bit?


----------



## sherdills (Oct 31, 2013)

bstack10 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have looked at the EA website and the requirements seem straight forward.
> 
> ...


Dear - My case was straight forward as my work experience is perfectly aligned with my educational qualifications. 
As I understood, your work experience in any of your jobs is less than a year. For nomination in your SOL, you may add a declaration to your application with following text. (addressing Engineers Australia)

I confirm that I wish to be assessed in the nominated occupation of Electrical Engineer - 233311 (cross check it).

I submitted similar declaration for myself to avoid confusions.

Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------

